# How to preserve your dead tarantula



## Dragondrool (Jul 24, 2018)

My first tarantula passed away a month or so ago. She was just so beautiful, and not being grossed out by anatomy I decided to do my own taxidermy to preserve her. I realized before doing it how there's not a lot of info out there on how to do it, since tarantulas have more organs than a butterfly, for instance, so it can't just dry out.
I decided to make my own thread on how to do it, thankfully it's very easy!
(What you will need):
1. Pins, as small as you can go, if you can find insect pins that's fantastic. I went to Walmart and found the smallest pins I could find.
2. Razor blade
3. Ear cotton swabs
4. Cotton
5. Glue
First thing you need to do is put your tarantula (or any invertebrate for this matter) in the freezer or somewhere cold so you have time to figure out what to do with it without it rotting. Trust me it will rot quickly and it smells bad.
Now that you've decided what to do, you can take your critter out of the freezer and spread it after it thaws. Put your tarantula upside down and take your pins and put them tightly between each leg and front of the fangs and back of the abdomen. Lightly cut open the abdomen from the epigastric to the spinnerets.
Scoop out the innards. It's a yellowish white goop. Use cotton swabs to clean it out. This is the longest process. You'll know you scooped all of it out because the inside of the abdomen's skin is a dark reddish/brown/black. Just scoop until you don't see any more white.
Cut open the thorax and do the same. Though I found this part difficult, so in frustration I just stuffed the inside with cotton balls and it worked out fine. Stuff the abdomen with cotton as well until you get the shape and firmness you want. You can seal the cuts with glue, but I had difficulties with that so I closed it as best I could.
I took a piece of cardboard and pinned her to it. One pin on every foot and one through the carapace. *Position the tarantula so that the abdomen is pointed towards the ground*. Leave the tarantula to dry somewhere safe for about a week. You'll know you did it correctly because there should be no smell.
Once your tarantula is nice and firm, take out the pins and put it in a shadow box. I got mine from Michele's for $8 (super cheap, but make sure you get it during a sale if you can). You can glue each foot to the box cardboard, but since it was dried in its position I just pinned the carapace and she's doing just fine 

I included some handy-dandy references. This method should work with other insects as well, if they have juicy parts that won't dry out like a tarantula's abdomen. I'm not an expert though, always give a quick google and drying insects for more info.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Sad 1 | Useful 1


----------



## NaCon (Jul 24, 2018)

Sorry for your loss mate, think this is a good way to preserve her I’ll try it myself when that day comes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragondrool (Jul 26, 2018)

NaCon said:


> Sorry for your loss mate, think this is a good way to preserve her I’ll try it myself when that day comes


Thank you. I was really bummed, but now she can live forever in a way.


----------

